# 64415 - My questions is can we bill



## louettayg (Nov 7, 2007)

My questions is can we bill eg 64415, 64417, 64425 etc with any or all the of the other modes of anesthesia MAC, CLE, SAB


----------



## 1071471 (Nov 16, 2007)

*64415*

Usually these types of injection procedures are not done under anesthesia.  I hope this helps


----------



## lv2code (Nov 27, 2007)

*Nerve Blocks w/Anesthesia*

I need feedback on the interpretation for billing nerve block done at the same time/session as the anesthesia by the same Anesthesiologist.  I have a payor that states that the nerve block is bundled when the same Dr is performing the same medical or surgical service.  They state that CMS agrees with this.  Modifier 59 does not help.  I would appriciate some websites that I can print out for back up.

Thanks,

Towhead


----------



## coderkds (Dec 8, 2007)

*Nerve Blocks*

We have a Physiatrist who performs  blocks such as 64415,64417 and 64425.
They donot require any mode of anesthesia. Our Doc feels that he needs the patient to be able to communicate the pain level prior to the block,during and after the block. We  also do Radio Frequency procedures and recently did a Trail + Permanent Spinal Cord Stimulators(SCS)  for pain relief.


----------

